

"Ask HN: Review my Startup" in real life (Wash DC, June 21) - RKlophaus

Want to try something new? The next HN Readers meetup in DC is going to take the format of an "Ask HN: Review my Startup" post, but in real life.<p>If you are an early-stage startup, this is a great chance to get face-to-face feedback from Hacker News readers on product strategy, technology choices, website design, target customers, etc. All HN readers are welcome to join.<p>The Meetup is on Monday, June 21st at 7pm at the Foggy Brew Pub (in the L'Enfant Plaza Hotel), near the L'Enfant Plaza Metro station, very convenient to the Blue, Green, Orange, and Yellow lines.<p>RSVP here: http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NOVA-DC/calendar/13768657
======
RKlophaus
Clickable Link: <http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-NOVA-DC/calendar/13768657>

